# Headphone Amplifier Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Sep 23, 2022)

Headphone Amplifier - PedalPCB.com
					

Headphone Amplifier




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 24, 2022)

I thought I remember seeing there was some discussion of an insert loop for this design. Did that get nixed?


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2022)

I think that was a different (larger) project with amp / cab sim and other bells and whistles.

This is just a simple headphone amplifier... a step in that direction.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 24, 2022)

@Robert same drill sceme as the Celsius CE-1 preamp?


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2022)

Aside from the LED, yes. 

Although I might _will_ relocate it in the next revision so the drill templates are 100% compatible.

Also, there's no footswitch in the headphone amp.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> Aside from the LED, yes.
> 
> Although I might _will_ relocate it in the next revision so the drill templates are 100% compatible.


nice! also, I'm guessing ic3 and ic5 are smd chips on the other side of the board?


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2022)

Nah, the RefDes just need to be reindexed.  

You're looking at everything.

It uses a pair of LM386 and a pair of TL072.


----------



## almondcity (Sep 24, 2022)

Dang these sold out already? I knew I should have ordered it yesterday


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 24, 2022)

almondcity said:


> Dang these sold out already? I knew I should have ordered it yesterday


Dang. I thought it was just under coming soon or something. Didn’t realize they were available yesterday


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2022)

It was a small batch, I'll have more soon.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 24, 2022)

A _REVISED_ batch at that... (@almondcity, you'll get the better version!)


----------

